# Career in Auto Tuning, UAE ?



## Al-hindi (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there, I am looking for career opportunity in Auto sector (sp.-tuning,modification), I have bachelors in Automobiles engineering From India. I am about to finish MEM- Masters of Engineering Management from an Australian university here in Dubai. 
All the job openings(Auto.) in Dubai are either in sales or marketing. But I am more inclined towards technical side. Although there are many Auto Tuning firms dealing with engine as well as body works, I am clueless how to get a job. As they dont advertise in news paper or online, how to get in touch with them? should I seek help from some consultancies or recruitment agencies ? Is it safe/legal? Any Suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

All I can say is that if you could offer performance tuning here in the UAE on dynos and make a name for yourself you would be extremely successful.... Most tuning here all comes out of the US to the extent that people have tuners flown over...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think you need to wait till they advertise, you just send your CV off to them on spec. I just googled them for you http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=auto+tuning+in+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Al-hindi (Jan 7, 2012)

@infamous, thanx for ur suggestion, thats what my future goal is, but I lack in experience as I am a fresher and the Capital inv. also would be an issue now. So I was thinking to work for some years,learn a few things and then I can start something.

@BedouGirl, thank you, I appreciate it, definitely I should give it a try. let's see what comes out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck - let us know...


----------

